# September Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for September is "Rainbow Bridge", in memory of those goldens we have lost. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win 
but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 25th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That is just a wonderful theme, it's been two years on the 24th since I lost Barnaby, so September means alot to me x


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

When we returned from vacation last year we were greeted by a very ill dog. A few days later he was gone. Anemia. Blood transfusion. No appetite. A rally. Then death, sudden and terrible. Maybe I knew it was coming, because two days b/f he died we went to the park, and I sat with him and posed for this image - our final one together.

I miss you, my Fenris, my puppytoes. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Liam and Lyndi*

*Not Eligible* however I wanted to post this of two of my Rainbow Goldens (Liam and Lyndi)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I fortunately have not had to experience the lost of a golden yet. I just wanted to say how much I love this theme. Look forward to seeing all of your goldens again!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pilgrim and his boy


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The September contest is open and the theme is "Rainbow Bridge", in memory of those goldens we have lost.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my sweeties... Abby and Haylie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my heartdog, Fozzie, whom we lost in 2012 at the age of 9 from Hemangio.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So hard to choose because I have 3 Bridge angels but I'm going with my last to leave me "Sweet Harley". Miss you everyday . XOXO


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing info and the pics of these special fur babies. Hope to see more.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

What a wonderful theme for this month! I have not faced having a Rainbow Bridge golden yet, but my heart aches for all of you who have. Beautiful photos so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics so far, hope we get more.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

This is Oscar, the gentle giant I grew up with. He is the reason I have Sona in my life now and why I was so keen to get involved in dog training. He went to Rainbow bridge at 14 yo yet still brings joy to my life. Running swift, running free. ❤


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

This is my beloved bridge girl Yaichi, whom I lost in 2012 to hemangiosarcoma, just a few weeks after her 12th birthday. 

She is pictured here with her purse...one of her most favorite things. The story behind the purse is that when we were about to go out, she would go run and get my purse. How she ever decided to do that I will never know. She was leaving teeth marks in all of my purses, therefore I gave her one of my old ones. When we were about to go out, I would tell her to go get her purse, I would get mine and off we would go. She loved her purse and took it everywhere with her. I still have that purse which I have beside her urn and photo.

I will always love you my special girl and will miss you every moment until we meet again. :--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is my Bridge boy Taz that started it all for me. He lived to be 15.5. 
He was my first Golden and because of him I will always have a Golden.

Enjoying all the pictures of the Beautiful and very special Bridge kids.


----------



## Dugdaft (Sep 5, 2017)

They're all beautiful.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

This is Oliver asking mommy to go for a walk. We lost him when he was 9 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

These photos are wonderful, and I think such a great theme choice for this month's contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> These photos are wonderful, and I think such a great theme choice for this month's contest.


I agree! All the pics are wonderful.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is Holly with her favorite toy, she was a golden cross. The picture was taken in July just weeks before she passed away unexpectedly from cancer at 6 years old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie left us at the end of June 2016, Lilah was gone at the beginning of Oct. 2016. There are still tears.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving the pics of all the beautiful Rainbow Bridge Pups.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My Barnaby who went to the bridge in September 2015. He used to wait at our neighbours gate every day on his walk, they would always have a special treat waiting for him!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

"The Triumvirate," as one of my neighbors used to call them: Mom Xena (center), daughter Taffy (left) and son Rolly (right) - all at the Bridge now.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I am not eligible yet. I rescued and homed quite many GRs. My own golden which I rescued 4 years ago is still with me. There are a couple of golden retrievers which I rescued and crossed the rainbow bridge. However, I wish to place here my dear dear Sunny because it has been almost 5 years and we do not know where he is. Every rescue is like my own dog. I even get attached to a dog which I have not even seen once but helped find a home or get the necessary vet care. And Sunny was one my favourite. If I had the chance, I 'd keep him forever. However, you most probably have heard of türkish goldens ( and other breeds) which are maltreated in Turkey . There are hundreds and hundreds of dogs we are trying to home but we do not find any families.
Sunny was located as a stray 5 years ago by a petfriendly lady living close. She informed me immediately and we immediately went to pick him up. He was about 1 years old, no microchip no tags, not fixed,a bit tangled hair but good health. The months we fostered him, he did great. He was very smart and well behaving with my dogs and other dogs I fostered. We homed him in 2012 September, visited him in November and later on talked on the phone how he was doing? " Great" . February 2013 arrived and we wanted to take a physical visit to Sunny. Phones not answered. We basically went directly to the building. No answer. And we found out that Sunny was missing already since end December. During 2 months, the adoptor was talking to us as if everything is OK and was sending us pictures that he had taken earlier. So , we ended up at the police. I sued him..... What we could only find out was that while the owner was playing with his Iphone, he was on NO leash and suddenly disappeared. All I could do is making him move away from the building and get him fired. We looked for him in every shelter or went to meet every similar golden for years. Since I am mostly in Europe, still other volunteers look for him everywhere. It has been 5 years. And since 5 years, I try to keep my hopes up. However, only in Istanbul we have hundreds of homeless goldens on the streets and so many shelters. People buy or adopt them only for a couple of months. And they give up on their dogs after a couple of months or years.Shelters only keep them a week - 10 days and throw them into the forests. However, if a dog is already fixed ( Sunny was neutered before adoption) they do not even keep them and sent them back to streets or forests after a day. Most of the shelters do not even have microchip readers. He might have been adopted, already homed to Germany or US , or be already dead in a forest or have been kept for a period by dog fighters ( in the beginning they use GRs as first choice so that the pittbulls gain confidence since GRs do not respond back). So, I do not know if my Sunny still has a sunny face . The worst thing is when you do not know where your child is or if he is still alive. I put here the picture of the day we rescued and another one when he had so much fun at the sea. I hope none of you face losses actually such kind of loss.PS: Sorry for my English


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics and touching stories. Do you have one to share?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Savanah came to live with me, my daughter and Chance when she was almost 10 years old. The new husband in her previous owner's life didn't want her around. He wanted a Lab. ? So she was given away from the only home she had known her whole life to one that she didn't have a clue about. It took her a month to stop watching the front door for her person to come and get her. ? But when she decided that she was staying, she was all in. She loved us with all her heart and I will miss her forever. It took almost two weeks to add her photo to this contest because I knew it would bring tears. But they're worth it to have her included on this very special thread. 

I will love you beyond forever, my Savanah Banana...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

kwhit said:


> Savanah came to live with me, my daughter and Chance when she was almost 10 years old. The new husband in her previous owner's life didn't want her around. He wanted a Lab. ? So she was given away from the only home she had known her whole life to one that she didn't have a clue about. It took her a month to stop watching the front door for her person to come and get her. ? But when she decided that she was staying, she was all in. She loved us with all her heart and I will miss her forever. It took almost two weeks to add her photo to this contest because I knew it would bring tears. But they're worth it to have her included on this very special thread.
> 
> I will love you beyond forever, my Savanah Banana...


I am sure that her new husband would not want this lady soon. However, it seems they found eachother. Who would give up on her child because " a new husband" doesn't want it. Or who could dare to ask her new wife to give up on her child. 

However, you also found eachother. Thank you for rescuing Savanah and give her all the love she deserves that most probably she never had. 0


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Danny...

Not our first golden that we've lost, but he's especially important to me even 8 years after I lost him...

The thing about owning purebred golden retrievers from really good breeders who are breeding for the whole package... My Deedeedinah was about 11 years old and I knew time was running out. I went to a breeder who had lines related to my Danny (Danny's mom came from this breeder). That was my Jacks. Then Jacks and Bertie have lines in common behind them. 

Means both my boys right now are very _very _similar in look and temperament to Danny. I think that's the closest we all can get to having our dearest sweet ones for forever. <B


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Beautiful theme. So emotional reading through these. This is our Bayleigh girl. She resonated the Golden Breed. She was patient, and loyal, kind, and gentle. She encompassed joy in her almost 11-years on earth. 

She never met a stranger. Was my children's best friend, and their protector. She was my heart dog and will always be. 

Missing you, Mom!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey, our first adopted golden retriever. She had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound. She was fully grown and heart worm positive when we adopted her. We had her treated and then had her for 11 yars and 9 months before lymphoma took her Aug. 13, 2014.. She was a loving dog who could test our patience getting into stuff. But her love for us was so clear all would be forgiven. Honey and I just before Christmas 2012 . She loved to give kisses.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What beautiful tributes to all our Bridge angels. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*My Heart Dog*

Rookie has been at the bridge a little over 3 years now, hardly a day goes by that I don't think of him. Good dogs do that to a person, he was a good dog and I miss him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's keep these wonderful photos coming, such beautiful entries so far!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's touching to hear about and see all these beautiful Bridge Angels. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, hope to see more Rainbow Bridge Angel Pics.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's my Nitro on his last day, my first Golden, my :--heart: dog..... It has been five years, this past Monday.... still hurts...loved this guy...


----------



## Magpierose (Sep 16, 2017)

This is my baby girl Wrigley. We lost her August 2nd due to liver/spleen cancer. I miss her like crazy.


----------



## Magpierose (Sep 16, 2017)

This is my boy Oscar. There isn't a kinder more gentle soul in the world. Love him to pieces.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's my Honeybear. My "first child". We got her at a shelter, probably not pure bred but her heart was pure Golden. We had 12 great years together and even after 19 years I miss her like crazy. I will meet her at the Bridge and see that smile again.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great tributes so far to our Goldens that have passed on.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A great theme for all our Bridge furbabies.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's early Monday morning (18th) one more week to submit you pic of a special golden angel that crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our Smooch*

Here is our Smooch, the sweetest, kindest and most gentle Golden Girl ever born. We adopted her at the age of 
18 months from Golden Retriever Rescue. Her name was Bedlam then!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great theme, wonderful pictures.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

This is me and my love, Leo. He passed away in January 2010 of kidney failure at age 11 years and 5 months. He was my baby. My special boy who loved to talk and woo woo woo at us. I miss him terribly.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

He was probably more lab than golden but my only other dog named Michael Jordan. We were living in Chicago when we got him in 94 but that photo we were already living in CT. He loved the snow! He was with us for over 16 years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All these beautiful bridge kids.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for September is "Rainbow Bridge", in memory of those goldens we have lost. 

The contest closes Monday, September 25th.


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

*Hunter - Our sweet Baby Bear- love you to the moon and back*

This is sweet family member Hunter. He left us on Sept. 2nd due to hemangiosarcoma. He was 11 years old. Our house is so quiet now. So many wonderful memories. GOLDEN's have a way of burrowing in our hearts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I think this is quite possibly my most favourite theme of all time, hope to see more of your gorgeous bridge pups!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

September is quickly winding down and so is the time to enter this month's Photo Contest.
The contest will close on Monday, September 25th.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Merry, She Still Has Game!*

My Merry, 
I actually do not know where this pair of pictures was taken.... it's not my house and not our couch, but I so cherish this series with my silly girl popping up on the back to be part of the conversation and then to give me a kiss.

The second picture is for the contest  
This is Christmas Eve in upstate NY where we are visiting family. It's snowy and even at 13, she has that sparkle and golden spirit of fun. When she was a puppy she used to grab the leash for a tug... and that puppy playfulness never left her.

I miss you my sweetest friend. xoxo

.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

This is Buddy, my first golden. He passed away at the age of 13 from kidney failure. This picture was taken just after he recovered from a second ACL surgery at the age of 12 and we thought we are in a clear for some time, but unfortunately, we were running out of time. My best friend I miss you every day.


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

Sweet picture. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

Way a story. So glad to hear she was adopted and lived a happy life.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to enter this month's Photo Contest, "Rainbow Bridge".
The contest will close on Monday, September 25th.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

My bridge boy Buddy who found his way into our hearts as a rescue and still resides there. We often suspected someone had treated him cruelly before he escaped and was brought into a rescue, but he was the sweetest, most gentle soul.


----------



## Baby_Golden (Sep 23, 2017)

Everyones golden's are so cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One more day to enter your Bridge Angel before the contest closes on Monday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest will close today about 4pm.


----------

